# FS: 2010 Fischer Watea 94 skis (178 cm) with Rossignol bindings



## Greg (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm selling a pair of barely used 2010 Fischer Watea 94 skis (178 cm) with Rossignol 120 bindings. The bindings are flat-mounted for a boot sole length of 326 mm. I skied on these skis three times. Nice ski, just not right for me. A scratch here and there, but basically almost new. Cheapest online is Levelnine at $499 w/ bindings, new, so $425 is a firm price. Again, these are like new.

Length: 178cm
Dimensions: 130/94/118mm
Turn Radius: 21m
Construction: I-Beam, sandwich sidewall
Core Material: Wood
Tail: Modified swallow tail


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't forget they have the "Powder Hull" ...


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2010)

AZ Special  $375


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Pics?



Left pair:







I can take more pics if you want, but quite frankly, there's not much to see. Again, a few scratches from normal use, but other than that, they are in excellent condition.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 30, 2010)

u getting something new or just figure you don't need a ski so fat (not really that fat tho)


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> u getting something new or just figure you don't need a ski so fat (not really that fat tho)



I don't anticipate using them any more than I did last year, and I could use the money for another non-skiing related purchase I'm eying.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 30, 2010)

What would that be?  High speed quad for Sundown?

You know if you sell them. We will have an epic pow season.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 30, 2010)

Something more appropriate for Greg...

Fat-ypus B-Nasty


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> I don't anticipate using them any more than I did last year, and I could use the money for another non-skiing related purchase I'm eying.



Need another subwoofer?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

puck it said:


> you know if you sell them. We will have an epic pow season.



GOOD!!  Sell away Greg!


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Need another subwoofer?



Close...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Close...



A pyrotechnics setup?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

A Stonehenge?


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

They need some spandex, makeup, and hairspray.


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 3, 2010)

Might try putting em' on Epicski or MountainBuzz Greg....= a little mo $$$.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2010)

Skis are sold.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Skis are sold.



How much you want for the bindings?


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> How much you want for the bindings?



One meellion dollars


----------



## marcski (Aug 11, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Might try putting em' on Epicski or MountainBuzz Greg....= a little mo $$$.



What are you trying to say?  People that hang out at AZ are cheap??


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> What are you trying to say?  People that hang out at AZ are cheap??



No, we're just smarter. 8)


----------

